
Ask HN: Own a young SAAS app?  Be my tech mentor I'll be your marketing mentor - macoughl
3yrs ago I decided to learn web dev and make a commercial product out of a tool I was using in-house for my clients.  Prior to this change I was running a successful online marketing consultancy for many years in San Francisco.<p>The MVP is live and I&#x27;m 3 months into an open beta (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getbridgeanalytics.com).  I currently have paying customers and the user base is growing slow and steady.<p>Up to this point I&#x27;ve been able to work my way through any technical hurdles within a few days.  However, the app is growing at a pace now that makes it hard for me to keep my head above water technically.  I don&#x27;t need help writing code, I mostly just need pointed in the right direction conceptually.<p>I know from reading HN daily that there are technical folks that have the opposite problem: solid technical foundation but trouble getting marketing going.  I&#x27;d like to form an ongoing relationship where we can help each other.<p>I&#x27;m open to suggestions but here is what I envision:<p>We each block off a Friday afternoon twice a month.  We spend half the time discussing technical concepts with Bridge and we spend the other half talking about your marketing efforts (current progress, technical execution, brainstorming).  Let me be clear in that I will not be asking you to write any code for my application.<p>Here is an example of an issue I&#x27;d like to chat about:<p>I have an external script on each client&#x27;s site that sets cookies if certain params are met (think Google Analytics).  It has a bad smell and I know it could be much more efficient. I have a few different approaches in mind but before rewriting it all I&#x27;d love to get a more expert opinion.<p>Outside of the obvious value of shared expertise I think this would really motivate us both to improve the opposite side of the coin and become more well rounded SAAS owners.<p>If you are interested, shoot me an email mike@getbridgeanalytics.com
======
iDemonix
Off topic but I'd love to read a post about the underlying technology of this
SaaS, as an amateur-ish developer coding some side projects...

Also: Add a favicon and update your 2014 copyright footer.

~~~
macoughl
Nothing comes to mind regarding the underlying technology that I wouldn't
share. Shoot me an email if you have a question.

Even though I've been at it for a couple years, I'm confident a tech-focused
post from me would be a bit underwhelming.

------
ryanlm
Is this a pitch to sell your services?

~~~
macoughl
Not at all. Can you tell me which part made it come off that way? I'd like to
edit it.

